# Micro sized spinner baits



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

nevermind forgot lack of interest


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I know during the spawn crappie will come up and smack even big spinnerbaits. I would think those would be awesome! Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to see em. I am a spinnerbait fanatic and will get into building some this winter.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry , I forgot there does not seem to be much interest in panfish baits here on this site. So I figured I would delete the pic. This is last pic of jigs and spinners on this site.
If any any of you like to see really nice looking hand crafted stuff go to 

www.jigcraft.com site just getting started by a western ohio guy. The site is well named as a lot of those guys turned it into a craft.

thats a 1/332 oz jighead in middle of pic to give idea of exact size


----------



## Ronb (Jul 8, 2010)

I haven't seen spinnerbaits that small before.
I was recently rooming with a fellow club member at an out of town tournament, and was talking about spinnerbaits. I was telling him I only catch about one fish a year on them. He looked at my spnnerbait box and told me to take out everyone I had and leave them at home until we went to Kentucky Lake again..they were all 3/8 and 1/2 ounce.

Anyway he gave a couple new War eagle 3/16 ounce finesse spinnerbaits and said I didn't need anything bigger in any Ohio waters except for Erie. I have since been catching quite a few bass on spinnerbaits. I have also put away my 7 ft MH St. Croix spinnerbait rod and downsized to a 5ft 6inch med action rod that I can really accurately make roll cast way back under the cover.

I would be interested in finding a few really small ones..who makes these and do they run straight up?

Ron


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I make them . Yes they run straight up. I also make 1/16 and 1/8 oz but I catch too many bass on those . thats why I went to these smaller ones in hopes that the bass might leave these alone.

I have yet to try them but crappies is what I am thinking with these.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look great! I have a soft spot in my heart for ultralighting since that is all I fished as a kid. I still love ultralighting but after tonite I think I need 2 lb test, not 4 with the dick nite spoons! Please post more pics, would love to see some of your bigger sizes.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Those are very cool. Well done Papaperch.


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't stop posting pictures!!!!!! Your spinnerbaits are awesome!

jeremy


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are excellent. I used to make wire baits for years. I enjoyed experimenting with different blades and the length of the arm that holds the blades along with the different colors and body styles.


----------

